# Ms Lilly has crossed the Bridge



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Ms Lilly had renal failure for the last six months, she did really well until right before Christmas. We were giving her fluids via IVs since mid Dec. Severe arthritis and the vet suspected she had cancer as there were about six small growths in the last two months. I came home the other night to find here having a seizure which freaked me out, she has never had a seizure before. She stopped eating for the most part three days before we put her down. She was one of the easiest Goldens that I have ever owned, never any trouble and was never really sick. Run free my sweet girl, Dad and Ms Abby are going to miss your white face and your swims in the pool with your tennis balls that you loved so much. Till we met again! She crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Tuesday Feb 2nd. My heart is broken every time I lose one of my Golden girls.This never gets any easier!

Dad and Ms Abby


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

My heart goes out to you, I'm sorry, rest easy at the bridge Lilly


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Ms Lily. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Lilly!!*

Rest in peace, sweet Lilly!
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of you.
I added Lilly to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6309202


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to see this. Lilly sounds like the most amazing girl, how lucky for you to have had her in your life, but then think how lucky she was to have spent her life, so loved, with you. Thank you so much for loving her enough to set her free from her body when it was time. There is no greater compassion for a dog who has served you so well. Please accept my condolences on your loss. I hope when you are able you might post some photos of Lilly in her prime and share a good story. She looks like she was just a gorgeous girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Ms. Lilly.
My heart goes out to you, I know how hard it is and I know it never gets any easier. 
They are all so very special. 

My thoughts are with you during this time. 

Godspeed Lilly


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Lilly girl...


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lilly. My heart goes out to you. Hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free beautiful girl


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. May the memories of the joys you shared ease your mind. Run free sweet angel.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Mike, I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet Ms Lilly. Such a sweet sugar face! 
When our goldens leave us and go to Rainbow Bridge they carry with them a part of our heart too, to remember us on their eternal journey. And they leave so much love and great memories behind so we can never forget them.

God gives us love. Something to love 
He lends us; but, when love is grown 
To ripeness, that on which it throve 
Falls off, and love is left alone.
*by Lord Tennyson*

Sending many love and hugs you, your family and sweet Abby.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lily is now with my Nugget, Molly and now my sweet Dyson.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Mike, I'm so sorry.. She truly was a sweet girl. I'm honored that I got to meet her.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So much sadness here the past few weeks. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the passing of your sweet girl Ms Lilly. Your mutual love made her world complete . . .


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry for your loss -


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lilly. My thoughts go out to you and Abby as you adjust without her. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Lilly.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was such a beauty!


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Prayers sent, and my condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Losing a golden is so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

We would like to Thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and prayers. Even though this was not unexpected it is still a tough time. Two weeks before Christmas the vet wasn't sure she would make it to Christmas, she spent three days at the vets getting IVs. We would drop her off at 8am and pick here up at 6pm for those three days. I could let her stay there at night by herself. In Dec she pretty much had stopped eating and we tried everything we could to get her to eat. She perked back up after the fluids and even started eating a bit more. We were blessed to have been able to spend another seven weeks with her after the mid Dec scare. Its tough as you all know to come home and look at the spots she always laid and not see her there but Abby is giving us comfort and we are glad our sweet girl isn't suffering any longer. Again thanks for all of the replays and support in this tough time.

God Bless you and your Goldens.

Mike & Abby


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*



flykelley said:


> We would like to Thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and prayers. Even though this was not unexpected it is still a tough time. Two weeks before Christmas the vet wasn't sure she would make it to Christmas, she spent three days at the vets getting IVs. We would drop her off at 8am and pick here up at 6pm for those three days. I could let her stay there at night by herself. In Dec she pretty much had stopped eating and we tried everything we could to get her to eat. She perked back up after the fluids and even started eating a bit more. We were blessed to have been able to spend another seven weeks with her after the mid Dec scare. Its tough as you all know to come home and look at the spots she always laid and not see her there but Abby is giving us comfort and we are glad our sweet girl isn't suffering any longer. Again thanks for all of the replays and support in this tough time.
> 
> God Bless you and your Goldens.
> 
> Mike & Abby


Mike: I know how lonely it is, when one is gone! You took good care of your Lilly and I'm glad you have Abby! In 2010, we unexpectedly lost our Smooch on December 7th. She was only sick for two weeks.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Find comfort knowing she is not suffering -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.... What a beautiful goldie and a wonderful life she would have had with you


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It is so hard to lose such a beautiful gentle soul. My deepest sympathy for your loss of Ms Lilly.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Ms Lilly, she truly was a easy dog to have with us. Never sick or in trouble.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Such a beautiful pup. My sincere condolences. Agnes


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Rip sweet Lilly, no more pain. I am so very sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*



flykelley said:


> Here are some pictures of Ms Lilly, she truly was a easy dog to have with us. Never sick or in trouble.


Such a beautiful girl; reminds me of my Smooch!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet Lily.......


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Run, Lilly, run!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lilly was such a beautiful girl, again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear Mike and Abby,
Lot´s of hugs to you. I feel your pain. Such a beatiful girl Lilly was. Rest in peace Lilly.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful and sweet girl. So very sorry for your loss.


----------

